# one from the fish soup tank



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

picked this up cheap from an assorted peacock tank
all suggestions welcome

https://www.facebook.com/terry.johnson. ... 425652697/


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Monitor the aggression and be prepared to separate the fish. Adding a single fish to an already established tank can really upset the balance.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

the black one doing the chasing (forgot its name will have to look it up again) was out of the same tank along with a rubicon and all 3 went in together
it was a total mess when i brought it with tattered fins but it has picked up well and showing some nice colour and egg spots 
it doent chase often and picks on a variety of the tank mates but never catches any of them 
https://www.facebook.com/terry.johnson. ... 508985322/


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

after browsing lots of sites this is my best bet 
opinions

Aulonocara chitande type north Nkhata Bay


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is a pretty unusual fish to find in the assorted tank. Why are you trying to ID it?

Being in the tank with it's aggressive companions is likely suppressing it's color which may be a clue to ID. You could separate it and wait for it to achieve it's natural color.

But with "Aulonocara Assorted" isn't the idea to enjoy the fish as an individual without regard to species?


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

just wanted to know what it is out of curiosity 
its a nice looking fish with a lace pattern to its fins and the potential for nice colours

will look at housing it in the quarantine tank and see if the colours pick up

the Copadichromis melas is the tank boss but only does short chases and doesnt pick on any one fish and never actually catches or nips at any of the fish so as tank bosses go its not too bad


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely not a Aulonocara chitande type north Nkhata Bay, much closer to Stuartgranti Maleri Chidunga Rocks https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1408

May not be a pure local race, these "Yellow Maleri" and the so called "Red" strains are often mixed together and impossible to know what they are exactly.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

looks similar but my fish shows no sign of rays on the fins but more of a lace pattern 
maybe its just an hybrid but still looks like it will be a nice looking fish
here in the uk trying to get a tank full of fish that look different is bloody hard work


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is true anywhere. Once you get a red, blue and yellow peacock you are often out of peacock options.

One with a lacey patter on the fins and one with solid fins is not enough different to be ideal if they are similar colors.

The fish also tend to view red pink and orange as similar, and sometimes even yellow.


----------

